# Neuer PC für ca. 1500 Euro



## Spiritogre (26. September 2018)

*Neuer PC für ca. 1500 Euro*

Da mein alter PC ja seit einigen Tagen zicken macht und ohnehin schon knapp über sechs Jahre alt ist, dachte ich, es wird wohl doch langsam mal Zeit für einen neuen Rechner. Selbst wenn mein alter PC dann irgendwann wieder läuft, kann ich den ja immer noch als Zweitrechner verwenden. 

Aus diesem Grund auch ein komplett neuer und nicht bloß Teile. Als Budget habe ich mir mal stolze 1500 Euro zurechtgelegt. Dafür habe ich mir aktuell folgendes System bei Mindfactory zusammengestellt:


Intel Core i7 8700K 6x 3.70GHz So.1151 TRAY *€ 459,00*
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Tower Kühler  *€ 29,09*
MSI Z370 PC PRO Intel Z370 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail  *€ 114,85*
16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit  *€ 123,49*
500GB Samsung 860 Evo 2.5  *€ 86,90*
600 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM Modular 80+ Gold *€ 83,95*
Nanoxia CoolForce 2 Rev. B schallgedämmt Midi Tower  *€ 89,90*

Und als Sahnehäubchen:
8GB MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Ti ARMOR 8G *€ 429,00*


Sind zusammen ca. 1416 Euro. Was denkt ihr? Gibt es Verbesserungsvorschläge, günstigere Komponenten bei ähnlicher Qualität, besseres Mainboard etc.? 
Wichtig ist mir u.a. ein leises Gehäuse, mein alter PC war doch teils etwas laut.


----------



## Rabowke (26. September 2018)

Schöne Zusammenstellung, das MSI Z370 verwende ich auch für einige Rechner hier in der Kanzlei, allerdings mit einem i5.

Ich persönlich mag be quit! nicht, bei mir sind vor einigen Jahren mal fast zeitgleich ~6 NT in div. PCs ausgefallen, sowas prägt einen und versaut einem eine eigentlich gute Marke. Seitdem setze ich auf Enermax und wurde nicht enttäuscht.

Beim Gehäuse habe ich, als alter Lian Li Fanboi, dieses Gehäuse und damit die Firma für mich neu entdeckt: Fractal Design

Das Gehäuse hab ich jetzt bereits bei zwei Servern im Einsatz, u.a. mit einem Threadripper, und man hört ... nichts. Selbst unter Volllast nichts, dafür wiegt das Gehäuse aber auch knapp 13kg. Es ist aber sehr wertig verarbeitet, sieht meiner Meinung nach gut aus, weil schlicht und edel, und kostet jetzt nur wenig mehr als das von dir ausgesuchte.

Als letzten Hinweis, EKL Alpenföhn ist in Ordnung, allerdings würde ich auch hier etwas mehr Geld auf den Tisch legen und einen Noctua kaufen. Du hast dir ja nicht ohne Grund einen K Prozessor ausgesucht, ich nehme an, dass du früher oder später übertakten möchtest und hier ist Noctua sein Geld wirklich wert. Auch hier wieder: bei mir zu Hause privat im Einsatz, die CPU ist um 1,1 GHz übertaktet auf allen vier Kernen und ist unhörbar, der besagte Threadripper-Server nutzt einen Noctua, unhörbar & mein neuer Büro PC ist ein Ryzen 2700X mit einem, du hast es erraten, Noctua: auch absolut unhörbar.


----------



## RichardLancelot (26. September 2018)

Wer hat der soll  
Wobei ich ja immer der Überzeugung bin ein System aufgrund des Alters zu ersetzen ist Unsinn. Ich habe eine ähnliche Konfiguration wie du und ich tausche schon seit Jahren nur die GraKa im 2-Jahres-Turnus um neue Spiele zu daddeln.


----------



## HanFred (26. September 2018)

Bzgl. Enermax und Noctua kann ich Rabowke nur zustimmen, das Gehäuse gefällt mir so auf den ersten Blick auch gut. 
An der Zusammenstellung habe ich nichts auszusetzen, die passt schon so.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. September 2018)

Danke schonmal, habe jetzt das Netzteil durch folgendes ersetzt:
650 Watt Enermax Revolution Xt II Modular 80+ Gold *€ 88,94 *

Und den CPU Lüfter durch den:
Noctua NH-U9B SE2 Tower Kühler *€ 46,34*


Gehäuse habe ich aber erstmal gelassen.



RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Wer hat der soll
> Wobei ich ja immer der Überzeugung bin ein System aufgrund des Alters zu ersetzen ist Unsinn. Ich habe eine ähnliche Konfiguration wie du und ich tausche schon seit Jahren nur die GraKa im 2-Jahres-Turnus um neue Spiele zu daddeln.



Ich hätte ja jetzt auch eigentlich noch lange keinen neuen gekauft, mein altes System mit Core i5 3570k und 16GB DDR3 + 120GB SSD ist ja eigentlich noch schnell genug. Nur ist das halt aktuell kaputt, siehe anderen Thread: http://forum.pcgames.de/hilfe-zu-pc...rechner-bootet-startet-neu-bootet-erneut.html 
Mein voriger Rechner hat übrigens auch exakt sechs Jahre gehalten und es war auch das Mainboard. Im Vergleich zu früher, denke ich, "nur" noch alle sechs Jahre mal einen neuen PC kann man sich dann doch mal gönnen. ^^
Wobei ich die Grafikkarte im Schnitt alle drei Jahre tausche.


----------



## Rabowke (26. September 2018)

Der Noctua NH D15 wäre keine Option für dich? 

Klar kostet der ein paar EUR mehr, aber den hab ich 2x verbaut und bin absolut zufrieden, das Netzteil sieht gut aus!


----------



## Spiritogre (26. September 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Der Noctua NH D15 wäre keine Option für dich?
> 
> Klar kostet der ein paar EUR mehr, aber den hab ich 2x verbaut und bin absolut zufrieden, das Netzteil sieht gut aus!



Hmm, nee, der ist mir dann doch etwas zu teuer nur für einen Lüfter ... 
Ich werde sicherlich auch übertakten aber ohnehin nicht sooo extrem.


----------



## RichardLancelot (26. September 2018)

Ich hab mir, aus Interesse, eben mal den Preisverlauf deiner neuen CPU angeschaut. Ist schon übel. Ich find aber auch gerade keinen verlässlichen Artikel in dem mal eine Prognose abgegeben wird wann die Preise sich wieder normalisieren könnten. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Man will schon fast zum Ryzen 2700X greifen) 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Der Noctua NH D15 wäre keine Option für dich?


90,- für einen CPU-Kühler find ich aber auch schon recht happig. Ich hab mit Modellen von Scythe oder beQuiet! im Preisbereich von ~30€ über die Jahre auch NUR gute Erfahrungen gemacht. (u.a. mein privater Scythe Zipang, der den i5 mit 800MHz OC auf entspannten 64° hält).


----------



## Rabowke (26. September 2018)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> [...]
> (Man will schon fast zum Ryzen 2700X greifen)


... was spricht dagegen? 

Ich mag meinen Ryzen 2700X, fairerweise muss ich aber sagen, dass ich auf Arbeit keine Spiele spiele und damit nicht weiß, wieviel langsamer das Ding beim Zocken ist. Aber wenn es um pure Rechenleistung geht, Multithreading etc., dann machst du damit nichts verkehrt.


----------



## RichardLancelot (26. September 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... was spricht dagegen? Ich mag meinen Ryzen 2700X, fairerweise muss ich aber sagen, dass ich auf Arbeit keine Spiele spiele und damit nicht weiß, wieviel langsamer das Ding beim Zocken ist. Aber wenn es um pure Rechenleistung geht, Multithreading etc., dann machst du damit nichts verkehrt.


Wenig...die Optimierung der vielen Kerne/Threads ist bei den Games halt noch nicht gegeben. Daher muss man fairerweise sagen dass der Ryzen im Gamingsegment dem 8700 immernoch nachläuft. Bei Anwendungen wie 7-Zip o.ä. nimmt's das Ding sogar fast mit dem 7820X auf. Bei ~120€ Preisunterschied hätte ich lieber mehr Cores


----------



## Cr3aT (26. September 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hmm, nee, der ist mir dann doch etwas zu teuer nur für einen Lüfter ...
> Ich werde sicherlich auch übertakten aber ohnehin nicht sooo extrem.



Zwei Lüfter wo der Preis stimmt und auch leise sind.
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...-HR-02-Macho-Rev--B-Tower-Kuehler_983170.html
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...rk-Rock-Advanced-C1-Tower-Kuehler_688967.html 
Der Dark Rock ist 16,6cm hoch und passt nicht in jedes Gehäuse. Einen der beiden werde ich mir auch holen. 

Werde aber warten bis der 8700k wieder billiger wird. Vermutlich erst wenn der neue CPU raus ist.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. September 2018)

Ja, ich war natürlich auch am überlegen einen Ryzen zu nehmen. Aber Spiele sind nun mal das, was bei mir am meisten Leistung frisst, jedenfalls in der Regel, von gelegentlicher Videokodierung und Aufnehmen von Spielesessions mal abgesehen.

So, habe den Rechner jetzt erst mal bestellt. Bin gespannt.

Edit:


Cr3aT schrieb:


> Zwei Lüfter wo der Preis stimmt und auch leise sind.
> https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...-HR-02-Macho-Rev--B-Tower-Kuehler_983170.html
> https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...rk-Rock-Advanced-C1-Tower-Kuehler_688967.html
> Der Dark Rock ist 16,6cm hoch und passt nicht in jedes Gehäuse. Einen der beiden werde ich mir auch holen.
> ...



Danke für die Tipps. Die sind jetzt aber auch nicht so anders und ich hatte jetzt gerade bestellt.
Und ja, die CPU Preise sind echt extrem.


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2018)

Das Netzteil hätte ich nicht genommen, lieber ein hochwertigeres mit nem kleinen Nennwert, auch das be quiet 600W wäre schon zu viel gewesen. Aber ok, ist trotzdem nicht verkehrt.


Gehäuse sind bereist ab 40-50€ sehr leise inzwischen, man muss halt ggf. die Lüfter am Board anschließen und langsamer laufen lassen, oder per Stromstecker-Umstecken auf 7V laufen lassen, aber von ein leiser 140mm mit 700-800 U/Min bzw. auf 7V gepolt, falls er eher 1000-1500 hat, hinten ein leiser 120er => das ist leise. Vor allem wenn du dann noch einen guten CPU-Kühler hast. Da wäre einer um die 40-50€ halt leiser als der Eco, der aber ohne Last auch leise ist. Mehr als 50€ ist aber echter Luxus, von dem du IMHO keinen Lautstärkevorteil hast, oder für Übertakter.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Oktober 2018)

So, mein Rechner ist seit Donnerstag da, inzwischen habe ich alles zusammen- und eingebaut und auch fast alles installiert. 

Hatte ein wenig Probleme mit dem Gehäuse, aber letztlich hat alles geklappt, ein wenig ärgerlich, wenn man mehr als drei Festplatten einbauen will (der Platz ist da) darf man sich entsprechende Einschübe extra kaufen, es ist nur ein Käfig mit Einschüben für zwei mitgeliefert und eine dritte lässt sich an eine Trennwand schrauben. Holt man sich einen zweiten Käfig mit Einschüben für zwei weitere Platten fällt der Trennwand-Platz allerdings weg. Aktuell habe ich drei, sodass es genau hinhaute. 
SSDs können zusätzlich ebenfalls drei eingebaut werden. 

Das Gehäuse ist extrem stabil, sehr schwer und gut gedämmt, es ist wirklich kaum hörbar, die drei Lüfter blasen auch alles gut durch. 

Booten etc. läuft schnell, nach dem BIOS Screen ist man praktisch sofort beim Login von Windows, wie ich es auch vom neuen Notebook gewohnt bin. Da hielt die sechs Jahre alte SSD im alten Rechner nicht mit. 

Bei Spielen bin ich ein wenig ernüchtert, ja, die GF 1700TI ist im Vergleich zu meiner alten Radeon R9 380 erheblich leistungsstärker, selbst meine anspruchsvollsten Titel laufen mit maximalen Einstellungen flüssig mit mind. 60FPS, wie ein kurzer Test zeigte, allerdings ist der grafische Vorsprung dieser Einstellungen oft wirklich nur minimal, von den etwas niedrigeren Settings die es bedurfte, damit die Games auch mit der Radeon flüssig und oft mit 60FPS liefen. Vorteil sind jetzt die hauseigenen NV Spielereien wie Hairworks und Physx die zumindest ein wenig Mehrwert liefern. 

Generell bin ich bisher jedenfalls sehr zufrieden und bereue nicht, doch in einen komplett neuen Rechner investiert zu haben. Wenn ich Lust und Zeit habe werde ich halt ein wenig am alten Rechner fummeln, vielleicht lässt er sich ja doch irgendwie wiederbeleben, der ist ja als solches auch immer noch mehr als flott genug und es wäre schön, wenn er dann wenigstens als Zweitrechner fungieren könnte.


----------

